# Keeping track of Royal GTY assignments and Royal Up cabins?



## Magical2017

Hi All! Since we decided to book with Royal I have not spent much time on the DCL thread. I did notice that they have a thread to keep track of GTY assignments, though, and was wondering if we should do one on this board?

We are not picky but did want a guaranteed ocean view room. Our cruise is not until Jan. 2020 so I will post our room assignment closer to our travel date, even if it is the day before or day of. Did anyone else book GTY, and if so, would you mind sharing your final cabin assignment? If you got an e-mail about bidding for Royal Up, did RCCL contact you, and did you get your bid?


----------



## queenof2princesses

I just booked a GTY balcony (cheapest thing left for a cruise leaving 07/05/2019! I will post my cabin number in 2 weeks


----------



## Frozen2014

We booked a Guaranty twice on Mariner.  First time, we went for an inside (cruise was about 7 months away).  It didn't take long for our assignment.  We didn't love the location as it was very forward so we called and had the location switched (you can move the room to any other available room in the same category/price.)  Then a few months later, on that same cruise a Balcony guarantee opened up for not much more than our price so we tried again.  It was right after final payment when we got assigned a Spacious Balcony room.  This one was far aft so I again called in and switched the location.  Great room.  We were very happy.

Btw...for room assignment, they don't contact you.  You just need to sign in to cruise planner and check if it still has the Guarantee code or if you have a specific room assigned.

As for Royal Up, we got an email for our Independence room.  We did bid for the fun of it, but it was one of the rooms where there were very few (a panoramic room) and we bid low.  Got an email the day before the cruise saying 'sorry, your bid was not accepted'.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We booked GTY for outside cabin on Mariner about 5 months before sailing and about two weeks before sailing, we got 1828.

We decided not to bid on anything else.


----------



## crabbymom

So I am booked for a Balcony guarantee for the Radiance of the Seas sailing from Singapore to Australia on November 4, 2020.  A full 525 days in advance!    Lets see how long it takes!!


----------



## queenof2princesses

I got 8548. So not bad! I will post back how it goes next week. I think I got the assignment one day last week. So that let’s y’all know on a last minute booking. I booked June 14th for the July 5th sailing and got my assignment within 2 weeks. So about 1 week before.


----------



## taymorel

I booked a GTY oceanview balcony for Harmony of the Seas on 11/24/19. We haven't gotten our room assignment yet, but will post again once we find out


----------



## mevelandry

We tried Royal Up.

We have just received an email with the subject saying: "Your stateroom has been upgraded".

We're going from the cheapest inside cabin to a "Spacious Panoramic View" (1818 - Deck 12)

We are *ecstatic.*_ _


----------



## John VN

mevelandry said:


> We tried Royal Up.
> 
> We have just received an email with the subject saying: "Your stateroom has been upgraded".
> 
> We're going from the cheapest inside cabin to a "Spacious Panoramic View".
> 
> We are *ecstatic.*_ _



*FANTASTIC !!!!! *


----------



## DCLCrazy64622

We just signed up for the nov 18 sailing in the Navigator. Does anyone know if we will be offered a royal up option or is that not allowed for GTY people?


----------



## DisneyFanInTexas

We are booked GTY on the Adventure 11/23
I received a Royal Up email a few weeks ago and placed a bid. It’s October 15 and we do not have a room assignment yet...




DCLCrazy64622 said:


> We just signed up for the nov 18 sailing in the Navigator. Does anyone know if we will be offered a royal up option or is that not allowed for GTY people?


----------



## mevelandry

DisneyFanInTexas said:


> We are booked GTY on the Adventure 11/23
> I received a Royal Up email a few weeks ago and placed a bid. It’s October 15 and we do not have a room assignment yet...



We received our assignment 7 days before the cruise.


----------



## bwvBound

We are trying our first-ever Royal Caribbean Cruise later this month and have placed three bids into the RoyalUp system.  We'll see how this goes ... 

Prior cruising history, ~20+:  DCL, NCL, HAL, Celebrity, Renaissance, Marine Expeditions and ...?


----------



## Mikamarii

I just put a bid on a ultra spacious balcony room. We are currently in a gty oceanview so this would be quite an upgrade. Fingers crossed. Funny thing is we could have bid on a jr suite and that added cost would still be less than booking an oceanview room now. We got a great deal. If our balcony bid goes through we are going to be so excited.


----------



## starvenger

Put in a bid for a Grand Suite. Currently in a 1D Balcony. Did the minimum bid ($265pp x 2) so not expecting a win but if we do get it it will be amazing.


----------



## MadamG2U

We were in a spacious 1 bedroom did the Royal upgrade for a star class room about a month ago.  Our bid was accepted!  Star Class here we come!


----------



## bwvBound

MadamG2U said:


> We were in a spacious 1 bedroom did the Royal upgrade for a star class room about a month ago.  Our bid was accepted!  Star Class here we come!


When were you notified, relative to sailing date, of the bid acceptance? Thx!


----------



## MadamG2U

bwvBound said:


> When were you notified, relative to sailing date, of the bid acceptance? Thx!


We sale 12/15 and I got the email mid October.


----------



## bwvBound

MadamG2U said:


> We sale 12/15 and I got the email mid October.


Wow!  That is a long lead time.  I guess I should (emotionally) give up on our bids ... we board next Saturday.


----------



## mevelandry

We have GTY OV but we bid on cabins with balcony. Made the minimum bid so our expectations are low but... the last time, we got upgraded with a low bid so... Who knows?


----------



## MadamG2U

bwvBound said:


> Wow!  That is a long lead time.  I guess I should (emotionally) give up on our bids ... we board next Saturday.


Don't give up I've read where people found out the day before cruising.


----------



## Magical2017

We got our GTY cabin assignment (28 days to sailing). We upgraded from OCV GTY to Oceanview balcony GTY awhile back. We are on deck 10, mid ship (no obstruction). Whew!


----------



## mevelandry

Just got our assignments for Adventure OTS, we had GTY ocean view. Got Deck 2 aft cabins (3N). 

It was a free upgrade due to price changes. No complaints. We love aft cabins because they tend to be quiet. 

That being said, we are still waiting for our Royal Up bet...


----------



## Mikamarii

We also just got our assignment on HOTS. We are a little over a month away from sailing. We booked a guaranteed oceanview room and got deck 3 mid. No complaints but also hoping our bid comes through!


----------



## starvenger

Got an email letting me know that my RoyalUp bid was unsuccessful. Tried to go from Oceanview Balcony to Grand Suite. Probably a bit ambitious.


----------



## mevelandry

starvenger said:


> Got an email letting me know that my RoyalUp bid was unsuccessful. Tried to go from Oceanview Balcony to Grand Suite. Probably a bit ambitious.



I’m sorry to hear that. I hope you’ll love your cabin regardless.


----------



## starvenger

C'est bien mon amie.


----------



## Mikamarii

We just got our email for our bid. Wasn't accepted. Oh well. Set sail in 22 hrs!


----------



## OKW Lover

Mikamarii said:


> We just got our email for our bid. Wasn't accepted. Oh well. Set sail in 22 hrs!


Apparently we are on the same cruise!


----------



## taymorel

We did GTY for an ocean balcony for our November cruise on Harmony. We received notification of our room assignment in September.  I was glad we did because although it was a good room on Deck 10;  it was a connecting stateroom. So, I was able to call and move a few cabins down the hall to a non-connecting room in the same category.  I was wary of a connecting room because I wasn't sure of the noise level through the door.


----------



## starvenger

Noise level depends on the neighbours. If they're a normal bunch then the noise is manageable. If they're a talkative bunch then you will for sure hear them through the door, which is almost like an amplifier for speech.


----------



## Ike317

Royal Up bid was accepted. Moved from JS to GS. Put in bid about a month ago for 2/20/20 sailing. We bid $435 , which was $135 above minimum.
Of note, I received email two nights ago that RC tried to charge my card for Royal Up but card was declined. The email told me to either contact the original card issuer or to provide new card info and RC would try to charge again within 24 hours. I didnt realize my card had expired so I updated the payment info and sure enough 24 hrs later we got confirmation email last night.


----------



## OKW Lover

Ike317 said:


> Royal Up bid was accepted.


How far ahead of the cruise was this?


----------



## Ike317

OKW Lover said:


> How far ahead of the cruise was this?


Got email on 1/23 /20 and cruise is on 2/20/20


----------



## queenof2princesses

I just booked another GTY balcony on Mariner in April. Wish me luck


----------

